# foil printing



## stk (Mar 27, 2009)

do any of the print on demands do it?
thx


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

stk said:


> do any of the print on demands do it?


You won't find any places doing a screenprinted foil print on demand, so you'll need the nearest vinyl equivalent. With that in mind, the first place I would check is Spreadshirt since they specialise in heat pressed plotter cut graphics.


----------

